# And... we have further progression.



## AaronLLockhart (Sep 30, 2013)

Once again, I just wanted to say thanks to everyone here for the advice and strong amount of true criticism given in the posts I have made here. Of course, I know shooting more will cause me to get better, but without understanding the things some of you all have brought me to understand, none of this progression would have been possible.

Here is a photo I had taken after being here just a few months:




And here is one I took here recently. I am now using strobes in an external environment to add a dramatic feel to my images, and to keep the exposure on point:



I am also now a full time photographer, and business is seeming to get better as my knowledge grows.

Once again, thank you all very much! The information given here is invaluable.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I guess your clients don't mind having their feet cut off, huh? I would work on your lighting more.. it needs it! Coon eye on that left eye socket (subjects left)


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Sep 30, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> I guess your clients don't mind having their feet cut off, huh? I would work on your lighting more.. it needs it! Coon eye on that left eye socket (subjects left)



Actually, the client asked for his feet not to be included, since he was wearing "toe shoes."

However, I guess you'd assumed it to be better for you to make a sarcastic remark toward the matter, instead of maturely becoming interested in a genuine answer.

As for the lighting, I'll work on it. Thanks.


----------



## Murray Bloom (Oct 1, 2013)

Whatever that is on the end of the guitar neck is super distracting.  Regardless what the client requested, the chopped off feet are just wrong.  Some fill flash might have helped.  Overall, I like the composition, though, and how the subjects fit with the background.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 1, 2013)

My point was... that if you want to be professional, then post only professional looking images. 

This looks like amateur snapshot composition.... regardless of whether your customer asked for it. You fell down, by not specifying what shoes he should wear... that is part of the job description also. Make them look their best! Or they won't come back... there are probably a dozen to several hundred wanna be pro's in your area (if your area is like every other area!) ... if you want to succeed, you have to be better than they are! And that means only posting your best. Not stuff you have to defend / explain!

After seeing this.. I wouldn't hire you... and there are probably others that would feel the same.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 1, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> After seeing this.. I wouldn't hire you... and there are probably others that would feel the same.




But then again, there's a client for everyone, and beauty is always in the eyes of the checkbook holder.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 1, 2013)

my eyes went right to whatever that was off the guitar sticking up in the sky.
maybe get the sky/clouds a bit darker

the kid photo was cute but it looks like from the top of this head to under his eyes is in focus. His nose down to his chin is out of focus.  Maybe that should be in focus too to add an infocus smile ?

but take it with a grain of salt .. i'm just a newbie


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Oct 1, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> My point was... that if you want to be professional, then post only professional looking images.
> 
> This looks like amateur snapshot composition.... regardless of whether your customer asked for it. You fell down, by not specifying what shoes he should wear... that is part of the job description also. Make them look their best! Or they won't come back... there are probably a dozen to several hundred wanna be pro's in your area (if your area is like every other area!) ... if you want to succeed, you have to be better than they are! And that means only posting your best. Not stuff you have to defend / explain!
> 
> After seeing this.. I wouldn't hire you... and there are probably others that would feel the same.



See, now this is a constructive remark. It still has your bluntness involved, but gives the reasoning behind what you said. Your previous post was more similar to that of an 8 year old making abrupt comments in grade school.



PhotoWrangler said:


> But then again, there's a client for everyone, and beauty is always in the eyes of the checkbook holder.



You're exactly right. What the client wants, the client gets. I sure as hell don't want to miss out on the opportunity to shoot with them again over the fact that he asked me to crop his shoes and then didn't do it. Customer service trumps photographic technicality, especially in professional (as in you get paid for it by other people) photography.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 1, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > After seeing this.. I wouldn't hire you... and there are probably others that would feel the same.
> ...



Sure.. there is a lot more low-end market, than there is high-end market... but I know which one I prefer to work with!


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Oct 1, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> my eyes went right to whatever that was off the guitar sticking up in the sky.
> maybe get the sky/clouds a bit darker
> 
> the kid photo was cute but it looks like from the top of this head to under his eyes is in focus. His nose down to his chin is out of focus.  Maybe that should be in focus too to add an infocus smile ?
> ...




I will review a bit more later, but I don't see that. What I see is a DoF from the grass right in front of them, leading all the way to the grass behind them. Everything within that DoF is going to be in focus. His entire face looks focused to me. and I'm viewing at a 2560 x 1440 resolution as well (27" iMac).


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 1, 2013)

AaronLLockhart said:


> See, now this is a constructive remark. It still has your bluntness involved, but gives the reasoning behind what you said. Your previous post was more similar to that of an 8 year old making abrupt comments in grade school.



The day I start getting paid on here, maybe I will lighten up and be nicer. Until then... not likely. I usually don't even bother commenting on the "pro" threads... they should already know how to be pro's... or they shouldn't be charging, and using the title! Much of the "pro" work I see looks like an 8 year old shot it...


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Oct 1, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> The day I start getting paid on here, maybe I will lighten up and be nicer. Until then... not likely. I usually don't even bother commenting on the "pro" threads... they should already know how to be pro's... or they shouldn't be charging, and using the title! Much of the "pro" work I see looks like an 8 year old shot it...



That's an egotistical remark. And not egotistical as in that you're so good that you deserve to stand by it. Egotistical in that you have a very skewed idea of what "professional" means.

A professional is simply someone that gets paid for their work. Quality has nothing to do with being a professional, and that's where your ego kicks in. You think to be professional, it has to be high quality, and that certainly isn't the case.

If that were true, Wal-Mart would have failed within the first 5 years of business.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 1, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> my eyes went right to whatever that was off the guitar sticking up in the sky.
> maybe get the sky/clouds a bit darker
> 
> the kid photo was cute but it looks like from the top of this head to under his eyes is in focus. His nose down to his chin is out of focus.  Maybe that should be in focus too to add an infocus smile ?
> ...



Newbie or not.. you have eyes!

I agree... nose / upper lip down is progressively OOF.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 1, 2013)

AaronLLockhart said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > The day I start getting paid on here, maybe I will lighten up and be nicer. Until then... not likely. I usually don't even bother commenting on the "pro" threads... they should already know how to be pro's... or they shouldn't be charging, and using the title! Much of the "pro" work I see looks like an 8 year old shot it...
> ...



If you think of Wal-mart as professional, possibly it it you that needs to redefine what you consider acceptable....

Taking pride in something you do well, is not unusual.

If you just want to push out schlock and get paid for it, hey.. you and a million facebookers seem to have that same business plan! Good luck with it!

So if I hand my camera to a 6 year old.. and he takes a shot... and I pay him for that shot.. he is a professional, right?  lol! sure! That explains the types of images so many new pro's produce!


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Oct 1, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> AaronLLockhart said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...




Or maybe you do, possibly? Walmart is worth Billions... how much are you worth again? They are about as defined professional as it gets.

I rest my case.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 1, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> The day I start getting paid on here, maybe I will lighten up and be nicer. Until then... not likely. I usually don't even bother commenting on the "pro" threads... they should already know how to be pro's... or they shouldn't be charging, and using the title! Much of the "pro" work I see looks like an 8 year old shot it...





So basically what you're saying is that you went out of your way to be an ass before 8am in the morning?


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Oct 1, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> So basically what you're saying is that you went out of your way to be an ass before 8am in the morning?




That's exactly what he said, he just doesn't realize that's what he said.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 1, 2013)

AaronLLockhart said:


> PhotoWrangler said:
> 
> 
> > So basically what you're saying is that you went out of your way to be an ass before 8am in the morning?
> ...



Whatever....


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Oct 1, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> If you think of Wal-mart as professional, possibly it it you that needs to redefine what you consider acceptable....
> 
> Taking pride in something you do well, is not unusual.
> 
> ...




Yes, technically your six year old performed a professional service. 

I think you need to tell your ego to step away from the keyboard for a moment and let Charlie start talking.



The general consumer doesn't know the difference between a bad image and an ok image, and they don't know the difference between an ok image and a good image. They also don't know the difference between a good image and a great image.

The ones that do, are roughly about 1% of the marketshare... and I will gladly give you that 1%... I'll take the other 99%. 

Who makes more money in the end? Yep, you're right, I do.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 1, 2013)

Holy butthurt, Batman.

I would tell you that I think the subjects are poorly lit and underexposed, the cropping on the feet is poor, the blue blanket? by the girl is distracting as well as the thing on the guitar, but I'd be afraid you couldn't take the critique and would show up at my house and cry about it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 1, 2013)

AaronLLockhart said:


> The general consumer doesn't know the difference between a bad image and an ok image, and they don't know the difference between an ok image and a good image. They also don't know the difference between a good image and a great image.
> 
> The ones that do, are roughly about 1% of the marketshare... and I will gladly give you that 1%... I'll take the other 99%.
> 
> Who makes more money in the end? Yep, you're right, I do.



If that 99% knew anything about photography.. then most "PRO's" would be out of business! lol! You can have them! That is one way to stay in business, I guess! Funny thing though... those that know nothing about photography are also the ones that don't pay much for it! 

Did you see this? 



KmH said:


> Don't quit your day job.
> 
> The math is pretty basic.
> There are 52 weeks in a year. Retail photography is somewhat seasonal, so figure you will only shoot about 46-48 weeks a year.
> ...



Good luck with all that money you will make with your low end clients...  

Quote from another thread:  





PhotoWrangler said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > Name me one other  legitimate profession in which someone with no talent, no education, no  experience, and no abilities can legally call themselves a  "Professional".
> ...


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Oct 1, 2013)

Braineack said:


> Holy butthurt, Batman.
> 
> I would tell you that I think the subjects are poorly lit and underexposed, the cropping on the feet is poor, the blue blanket? by the girl is distracting as well as the thing on the guitar, but I'd be afraid you couldn't take the critique and would show up at my house and cry about it.



Actually, no. Those are all good comments. 

I don't mind actual critique. What I mind is someone sitting here speaking from his ass with an altered sense of reality, such as Mr. Charlie up there.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Oct 1, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> AaronLLockhart said:
> 
> 
> > The general consumer doesn't know the difference between a bad image and an ok image, and they don't know the difference between an ok image and a good image. They also don't know the difference between a good image and a great image.
> ...




I don't know what's more pathetic, that you are so delusional you cant see past yourself, or the fact that you use other people's opinions to back up your own?

Charlie, we have the same gear. I bought my gear through my photography business. I had 10% growth last year, and I expect another 3% on top of that this year. I'm doing just fine, buddy.

You can keep talking out of your ass. That ignore button seems to be working just fine for me.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 1, 2013)

My two cents when it comes to the second image.

The flash is underexposed. The background is brighter than the couple.
If you're going to cut off limbs, get in close and cut them off equally on both sides so the photo is balanced.
Your WB is off. I suspect you were probably shooting on Daylight or around 5000K? The flash is, unfortunately, much bluer than sunlight so it will require a WB of around 6000-6500K, unless you add a gel.

The lighting itself is fine, but don't get so wrapped up in having such professional looking lighting that you disregard other important aspects.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Oct 1, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> My two cents when it comes to the second image.
> 
> The flash is underexposed. The background is brighter than the couple.
> If you're going to cut off limbs, get in close and cut them off equally on both sides so the photo is balanced.
> ...




Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 1, 2013)

I like the clarity of the second shot, but I feel that it's lacking contrast and the skin on your subjects is under exposed. Any other issues I have with the image have already been mentioned.

And holy damn, what a battle of the egos!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 1, 2013)

mumbling to self..."_Where is my Stanley steel tape measure? Oh...here it is!!!_"

"_Charlie, aim that stream this way, to be measured!!! Atta' boy Charlie, you are in the lead! 72 inches! Wow! Pretty good distance! No prostate trouble on your end, eh, Charlie!_"

Oh, and what the heck *is* that thing on the end of the guitar...I know I have seen those things before...I assume they are used to restrict/modify overall string length and resulting tones? somethin' like that? Whatever that thing is, it REALLY distracts from the shot.

I think the shadows need to be lightened. The image is not in the right key. It's discordant.


----------



## ffarl (Oct 1, 2013)

[Gets Popcorn]


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Oct 1, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Oh, and what the heck *is* that thing on the end of the guitar...I know I have seen those things before...I assume they are used to restrict/modify overall string length and resulting tones? somethin' like that? Whatever that thing is, it REALLY distracts from the shot.
> 
> I think the shadows need to be lightened. The image is not in the right key. It's discordant.



Yes, it's a tool used to change the tune of the guitar to play on a certain end of the register. I agree, it's distracting to the average viewer, but a ton of musicians put it in that exact spot on the guitar. I think I'm just so used to seeing them that it doesn't bother me, and is not distracting to me personally.

Thank you for the feedback, also, Darrel!


----------



## texkam (Oct 1, 2013)

A professional solution to the "crop my feet I don't want to see my shoes" issue would have been. "Great, no problem ..... click, click. Now, how 'bout slipping your shoes off for a few.  ....click, click, click." A wise professional knows how to make the client feel comfortable while also directing them in order to get a better image. This problem solving often results in the client liking the latter images better.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 1, 2013)

AaronLLockhart said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > my eyes went right to whatever that was off the guitar sticking up in the sky.
> ...



I was talking about the small kid picture, not the couple/guitar picture.

I am expecting new glasses any day as mine are currently woefully inaccurate so you had me check a 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th review it again until I realized there was no grass and there was no "them" after rereading your post.  LOL


----------



## cbarnard7 (Oct 1, 2013)

Again with the trash arguments...I didn't see this posted in the "pro" forum, and the guy was basically saying thank you for everyone's' help in guiding him on his path to become a better photographer. 

If anybody is smart enough to realize that photography is incredibly subjective, then they'll realize that if the client is happy with the work, then it's PERFECT. You can post a picture and have 10 people look at it with 10 different suggestions...

If I went to someone who was a "pro" (professional meaning making a profit off of their work- not dependent on quality) and said, snap me a realllly blurry picture with my head cut off and put it in black and white, then that's what I'd like to see. Give me a crisp, clear photo with my full body in frame and I'm not paying for it.

In other words, give your criticisms and move on.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 1, 2013)

AaronLLockhart said:


> Or maybe you do, possibly? Walmart is worth Billions... how much are you worth again? They are about as defined professional as it gets.
> 
> I rest my case.



Luckily walmart billions are not based on their photography studios.
I've had some friends work there. Let's just say I was amazed as they never touched a camera much before that. But it was apparently all cookie cutter.

anyways .. I still like your photos.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 1, 2013)

Derrel said:


> mumbling to self..."_Where is my Stanley steel tape measure? Oh...here it is!!!_"
> 
> "_Charlie, aim that stream this way, to be measured!!! Atta' boy Charlie, you are in the lead! 72 inches! Wow! Pretty good distance! No prostate trouble on your end, eh, Charlie!_"
> 
> ...



That thing on the end of the guitar is a capo. It's kind of like fully auto mode on your camera. It allows a person to play a lot of songs in any key while only knowing a couple of chords in which to do it in.


----------



## Murray Bloom (Oct 1, 2013)

I thought a capo went across the strings.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 1, 2013)

Murray Bloom said:


> I thought a capo went across the strings.



You are correct, but where do you put it when you aren't using it? This is where he put his.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 1, 2013)

ronlane said:


> You are correct, but where do you put it when you aren't using it? This is where he put his.




I always put my capo on my heado.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 1, 2013)

Best wishes to the OP for getting his start and working at it.

The kind of just plain by-choice nasty comments that appear here, seemingly in an attempt to throw water on the OP's day, really put a damper on my enthusiasm for working here.

If people can't recognize the right time and the wrong time and the best way to be critical, they ought to take a deep breath and be themselves in the target's place before they spout off. Being a pro doesn't give the right to behave like less of a person. 

Everyone has an opinion, like everyone has an @$$hole, but just like @$$holes, they ought to be examined carefully before they are displayed for everyone to see.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Oct 1, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Best wishes to the OP for getting his start and working at it.
> 
> The kind of just plain by-choice nasty comments that appear here, seemingly in an attempt to throw water on the OP's day, really put a damper on my enthusiasm for working here.
> 
> ...




I've learned that there are people here who express opinion by being picky toward others in circumstance to make themselves feel better. Charlie is one of those people. It's not something new about him, he's always been that way. Perhaps he was picked on too much in grade school. Who knows?

His input is about as valuable as a grain of salt. If he were critical of the work and how to improve it, instead of making personal stabs at complete strangers that would make him eat through a straw if he said the things in person he says to them behind the comfort of his keyboard, then his portrayal to the public and my view of him would probably changed.

However, to me, he's nothing more than a disgruntled photographer that's pissed off for no apparent reason, at no one other than himself.



As for the rest of you, thank you for the constructive feedback on the things that need improvement. I will continue to work on it all!


----------



## Tiller (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll preface this with saying that I didn't read every response, so I apologize if I happen to repeat anyone.

Capo's are almost always put on the headstock when not in use, especially when you're about to use it. Still, I would have told him to take it off.

I would have told him to take off his shoes, so you could include them in the picture.

Maybe a little bump on the exposure, and a half CTO on the flash to warm it up a bit.


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 1, 2013)

> I guess your clients don't mind having their feet cut off, huh? I would work on your lighting more.. it needs it! Coon eye on that left eye socket (subjects left)



I really don't see how this statement merits a three page fight. There are all sorts of constructive points that can be taken out of this even if it was said sarcastically. 

Trust me, I get butt hurt over critique like this all the time, but if I don't take the time to quit taking the sarcasm personally then I'll never be able to appreciate or sometimes even notice a good critique. Just take the good and don't even give the sarcasm the time of day to get under your skin.


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Oct 1, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> my eyes went right to whatever that was off the guitar sticking up in the sky. maybe get the sky/clouds a bit darker  the kid photo was cute but it looks like from the top of this head to under his eyes is in focus. His nose down to his chin is out of focus.  Maybe that should be in focus too to add an infocus smile ?  but take it with a grain of salt .. i'm just a newbie



It's a capo!


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Oct 1, 2013)

AaronLLockhart said:


> Or maybe you do, possibly? Walmart is worth Billions... how much are you worth again? They are about as defined professional as it gets.  I rest my case.



To be fair, the studios in places like Walmart, Target, Sears and others are owned by places like Lifetouch. It's just there kinda like when you see a bank in a walmart. It's not owned by walmart, it's just where the business is at.


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Oct 1, 2013)

Derrel said:


> mumbling to self..."Where is my Stanley steel tape measure? Oh...here it is!!!"  "Charlie, aim that stream this way, to be measured!!! Atta' boy Charlie, you are in the lead! 72 inches! Wow! Pretty good distance! No prostate trouble on your end, eh, Charlie!"  Oh, and what the heck *is* that thing on the end of the guitar...I know I have seen those things before...I assume they are used to restrict/modify overall string length and resulting tones? somethin' like that? Whatever that thing is, it REALLY distracts from the shot.  I think the shadows need to be lightened. The image is not in the right key. It's discordant.


It's a capo and you are right on its purpose. Ha. Easy to clone out.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Oct 1, 2013)

Devinhullphoto said:


> AaronLLockhart said:
> 
> 
> > Or maybe you do, possibly? Walmart is worth Billions... how much are you worth again? They are about as defined professional as it gets.  I rest my case.
> ...




Valid point, but I was talking about Wal-Mart as an organization, not the photo centers inside of Wal-Mart.

I could use the same argument about any company who doesn't carry quality products. There are tons of businesses that operate on subpar products and services, and some of them are worth billions and billions of dollars. Therefore, Charlie's idea of what a professional is under definition is extremely skewed. 

There is bad work and there is quality work, then there are amateurs and there are professionals. There are bad amateurs and quality amateurs, and there are bad professionals and quality professionals. There are even mediocre professionals, decent professionals, good professionals, great professionals, and even outstanding professionals.

However, that doesn't make the bad ones not professionals. It simply makes them bad professionals.

None the less, they are STILL professionals.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 1, 2013)

AaronLLockhart said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess your clients don't mind having their feet cut off, huh? I would work on your lighting more.. it needs it! Coon eye on that left eye socket (subjects left)
> ...



This is not the way to make a proper rebuttal. But I thought it odd that his feet were cut off too. A good solution might have been for him to take off his shoes as his girlfriend did and then kind of bury them into the grass.


----------



## YvetteC (Oct 2, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> AaronLLockhart said:
> 
> 
> > See, now this is a constructive remark. It still has your bluntness involved, but gives the reasoning behind what you said. Your previous post was more similar to that of an 8 year old making abrupt comments in grade school.
> ...



I have learned so much from your "bluntness"...there are a handful of photographers on this forum that I look forward to seeing because their posts and comments are filled with great info. Just wanted to say thank you for everything you have taught me along the way.


----------



## Granddad (Oct 2, 2013)

What YvetteC says. Charlie may lack tact, he may be as cuddly as a king cobra with a migraine and he may be an argumentative a$$hole at times but there's usually truth in what he says. I've learned lessons from him too, including the one about not taking harsh C&C to heart.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 2, 2013)

I didn't even think his first response/comment/critique was even that bad...


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 2, 2013)

YvetteC said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > AaronLLockhart said:
> ...



:hug::


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Granddad said:


> What YvetteC says. Charlie may lack tact, he may be as cuddly as a king cobra with a migraine and he may be an argumentative a$$hole at times but there's usually truth in what he says. I've learned lessons from him too, including the one about not taking harsh C&C to heart.



:hug::


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Braineack said:


> I didn't even think his first response/comment/critique was even that bad...



:hug:: :er:


----------



## ronlane (Oct 2, 2013)

Charlie called me a Redneck once too, talk about harsh...  Oh wait, I am one, so that turned out to be true..


----------



## annamaria (Oct 2, 2013)

I am a noob, but I do like the overall feeling and expression of the couple.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Oct 2, 2013)

Braineack said:


> I didn't even think his first response/comment/_*critique*_ was even that bad...



That's the problem... there was no critique.

*cri·tique*
kri&#712;t&#275;k/
_noun_


*1*.
a detailed analysis and assessment of something, esp. a literary, philosophical, or political theory.

In other words, to be considered critique, he should have analyzed the photograph, and then gave corrective statements as to what was "wrong" about it. Instead of remarking like a 13 year old girl who just got her menstrual cycle.


Not only did he not give critique, he continued to gauge the definition of a professional by quality of work, instead of what a professional really is, he proceeded to call one of the most successful and professional companies in the world unprofessional, and then concluded by saying that he was going to have to start being paid by TPF to be "nice."

and no one even asked him to be nice. I simply asked him to give comments that were worth a ****, which he has failed to do.

I don't see how anyone on this planet could find a single word that comes out of his mouth even a single bit useful.

Then again, that may be why he spends most of his time on an internet forum...


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 2, 2013)

AaronLLockhart said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't even think his first response/comment/_*critique*_ was even that bad...
> ...



hmmmm....


----------



## Braineack (Oct 2, 2013)

> _I would work on your lighting more.. it needs it! Coon eye on that left eye socket (subjects left)_



how is that not a critique?

His critique was that the lighting needed improvement after analysing/assessing the noticeable coon eye on the subjects.

Even he statement about the feet being cut out was nothing like a 13 year old girl who just got her menstrual cycle would say.

Although your reaction to it suggested sand in that region and or panties in a wad, and all that did was just start a silly chain of replies.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Oct 2, 2013)

Braineack said:


> > _I would work on your lighting more.. it needs it! Coon eye on that left eye socket (subjects left)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Negative, AFTER I left my comment about him acting like an 8 year old... THEN he critiqued my photo.

I think you've got some pages to revisit and read again.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 2, 2013)

AaronLLockhart said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > > _I would work on your lighting more.. it needs it! Coon eye on that left eye socket (subjects left)_
> ...




what are you talking about?

your reply to him was: However, I guess you'd assumed it to be better for you to make a sarcastic remark toward the matter, instead of maturely becoming interested in a genuine answer.

Do YOU need to reread?

IMHO that reply was hostile, immature, and childish which led to the tone in which you got any further replies.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Oct 2, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> I guess your clients don't mind having their feet cut off, huh? I would work on your lighting more.. it needs it! Coon eye on that left eye socket (subjects left)




Show me, any part within this statement, where there is a DETAILED analysis and how to fix it?

Looks like a bunch of sadistic low blows and comments.



He didn't ask why the client's feet were cut off, and he didn't even explain WHY you shouldn't cut them off...

He made a childish and nonproductive remark.

Ok... My lighting needs work... how, and why? And how do you fix the coon eye he speaks of..

See... he left NO critique at all...


----------



## Braineack (Oct 2, 2013)

do you know what the word analysis even means?



> Ok... My lighting needs work... how, and why? And how do you fix the coon eye he speaks of..
> 
> See... he left NO critique at all...



he left critique, just not necessarily any technique or follow-through or advice.




honestly, I think you should simma down.  It's a good picture that has a some room for improvement.  you're getting too worked up over his first comment.


----------



## cbarnard7 (Oct 2, 2013)

This is getting reaaaaalllly lame, guys. Get back to posting pictures please.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Oct 2, 2013)

Nah man, not a clue. (rolls eyes) I'm not exactly sure you do.

Critique includes productive and corrective statements. If those aren't included... you don't have critique, you have dissing.


----------



## YvetteC (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow...you're an offensive jerk and I hope you get kicked off. I'm especially annoyed with your juvenile, sexist remarks. You can't post poorly executed snapshots and expect to only hear positive comments. Grow up.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 2, 2013)

AaronLLockhart said:


> Nah man, not a clue. (rolls eyes) I'm not exactly sure you do.
> 
> Critique includes productive and corrective statements. If those aren't included... you don't have critique, you have dissing.




If I looked at your picture and said: There's just something about this I don't like, I'm not sure what it is, but there's just something about it.

It's a critique.  It doesn't help you in any constructive way, but it is one.

If I wanted to diss your picture I'd say: This picture looks like ass.


Had you replied and said, well how do you think I could improve my lighting, this thread probably would have gone much differently.


my 10 cents.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Oct 2, 2013)

Braineack said:


> AaronLLockhart said:
> 
> 
> > Nah man, not a clue. (rolls eyes) I'm not exactly sure you do.
> ...




Both of those sentences say the exact same thing. One of them is just worded differently. So, is it really critique, or dissing, since they say the same thing?


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Oct 2, 2013)

YvetteC said:


> Wow...you're an offensive jerk and I hope you get kicked off. I'm especially annoyed with your juvenile, sexist remarks. You can't post poorly executed snapshots and expect to only hear positive comments. Grow up.



You have a choice to post here. I don't know if you're aware of that or not.


----------



## ffarl (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow, this is in the running for the "First thread FFarl has ever closed" award.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Oct 2, 2013)

so what your saying is your pissed at him because he didn't tell you the fix for your issues?   someone points out issues with my photos I search for ways to fix the problem I don't whine and moan because an answer to the problem wasn't hand delivered into my lap. I take what was given and I find the solution and that makes me a better photographer. I don't ***** and moan because someone didn't hand me the answer. your a professional. you should be able to find the answers.  cutting off his feet looks bad. why not just go with a different pose so you don't even have to chop them off like you did (that one was for free  )

Amazing how so many people can complain about free help.


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 2, 2013)

Braineack said:


> > _I would work on your lighting more.. it needs it! Coon eye on that left eye socket (subjects left)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:hail:
THIS!


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 2, 2013)

AaronLLockhart said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess your clients don't mind having their feet cut off, huh? I would work on your lighting more.. it needs it! Coon eye on that left eye socket (subjects left)
> ...


All of the answers to his CRITIQUE are self explanatory in my opinion. Don't cut off the feet, and adjust your light to get better coverage on both eyes. Seriously, you're acting like a baby. You can defend why you do things a certain way all you want and that's fine, but you're being a bit of a jerk on top of it, all while trying to make someone who did give you helpful critique look like the ass. There is no reason why we should have to ask why you did something a certain way or that we have to hand you the answers to everything we don't like about a picture, but you don't have to defend your reasons by being a dick. I can't stand it when people say to me "needs more fill light" because I like shadows a lot, but rather than responding like a complete dick I say "I disagree" or "fill light is against my religion" and move on. And shame on him for having a different opinion as to what a professional is. :roll:


----------

